# yarn stores in iceland



## daledonna (May 4, 2012)

Anyone have suggestions for their favourite yarn store in Iceland? Looking for local yarns like lopi. Thnx


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

One of my DsIL went to Iceland summer before last and bought me a kit of hand-spun and -dyed with natural vegetable dyes. It is scratchy and the dye comes off on my hands when I knit. But that hasn't put me off. I will wash it with a color setter and soften it with conditioner when it is finished. It is a really authentic Icelandic shawl. 

You can buy the kits at [email protected] or on Etsy for pretty much the same as they are selling for in Iceland. I mention that b/c if you're tight on luggage space, you might want to brouse the shops but check out ordering them online after you get home.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

I visited Iceland in April and bought yarn at the Handknitting Association in Reykjavik. There are a couple of stores, I believe. The one I went to was on the Main Street that leads up to the church.


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

You must go to Mosfellsbaer, where the Alafoss Factory outlet and Art Gallery is located. It is about 15 km north of Reykjavik. This is where they make the Lopi yarn. A group of our knitting guild visited Iceland, and this was the highlight of the tour. All sorts of yarn available, from sock weight to bulky! (Suggest you bring an extra soft-sided bag in your suitcase so you'll have room enough for all the stuff you'll buy!!!) There are other yarn stores in Reykjavik, but this is a little side trip you won't regret!


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

The Alafoss factory has a huge selection of yarns from everywhere. You can get there from Reykjavik on the city bus. We were there last week and were so impressed. Closes at 6. I also bought at the Handknitters Association and visited a lovely little shop on the second floor of the Bonus grocery store. They have Lopi mixed with silk which my friend bought. Of course almost every store sells Lopi but the Alafoss store had the best prices and selection. There are also other shops in the area of the Alafoss shop. They are workshops for differently Ables and others. Their shops close at 4. You will have a wonderful time. Do enjoy!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

They sell beautiful yarn at the airport and quite inexpensive. One last chance to get your fill of Icelandic yarn.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I was in Iceland a couple of years ago and found that the yarns were not for my Southern California weather. Yes, lots of wool, very scratchy and there were some with dyes that I did not care for. However, there were lots of unusual handmade buttons and so that's what I purchased.


----------

